# Tdap reaction



## Diana_Prince245 (Jul 2, 2011)

I think I'm having a really negative reaction to the Tdap vaccine I got for school Wednesday. I've been nauseated since Wednesday, I have a hard knot at the injection site, and my entire arm is sore (although that's better today). I've also developed a cold, although I'm not sure if that's the vaccine or just my crappy upper respiratory system.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 2, 2011)

I just got that shot recently, too. And while I didn't have the nausea or cold, I did have the pain and knot in my arm for several days after the shot (though it did get a bit better each day). 

Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Jes (Jul 2, 2011)

I feel you. When I get tetanus shots, my arm is painful and almost useless for a solid month.

Last time, I took it in the butt and it was much better.

huh huh. i said took it in the butt.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 2, 2011)

Other than the cold, it definitely sounds like a reaction. Poor thing. Can you take Motrin for the soreness?

Be gentle with you.

(I have anaphylactic reactions to tetanus vaccines so it's been a lotta years since I've had one. Scary!)


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jul 2, 2011)

I've been taking ibuprofen, although today it only hurts when I press on the bump at the injection site.

I'm really glad we only need these things every 10 years, which means I should only have about four left :wubu:

And Vicki, that's awful you get that kind of reaction, and super scary for you, I'm sure.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 2, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I've been taking ibuprofen, although today it only hurts when I press on the bump at the injection site.
> 
> I'm really glad we only need these things every 10 years, which means I should only have about four left :wubu:
> 
> And Vicki, that's awful you get that kind of reaction, and super scary for you, I'm sure.



Glad you're doing better. We have strange vaccine reactions in our family. My son had encephalitis from his second DPT shot when he was a baby, and I had an anaphylactic reaction from the thimerasol in contact lens solution. So, getting Hep B vaccine for nursing school was interesting. I can only have thimerasol free vaccines, and I still have pretty severe reactions since even the thimerasol free Hep B vaccines have some thimerasol in them.

Hope you keep feeling better! Tdap is an important vaccine to get. We've had some moms give their babies pertussis. Yikes!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jul 2, 2011)

The hospitals where we do clinicals require proof of a Tdap, so I got one. My medical records are so scattered that I'm not even sure where to start. I'm pretty sure I had a Tdap 10 years when I got a teaching certificate, but I'm not sure.

And no, I don't want to give pertussis to any of the babies in my family or to any of my own.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 3, 2011)

My secretary got whooping cough from her college-age daughter last fall, so I got a Tdap right away. [I had checked with the county health department about a course of action.] The clinic I went to also put me on very strong prophylactic antibiotics right away, too, so I had severe nausea, but I was attributing it to those. The PA giving me the shot told me that the Chinese refer to whooping cough as the "100 day cough", and I figured the side effects were worth avoiding worse things. I'd been sick for months the winter before and didn't need to deal with that again. :\


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 3, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> Glad you're doing better. We have strange vaccine reactions in our family. My son had encephalitis from his second DPT shot when he was a baby, and I had an anaphylactic reaction from the thimerasol in contact lens solution. So, getting Hep B vaccine for nursing school was interesting. I can only have thimerasol free vaccines, and I still have pretty severe reactions since even the thimerasol free Hep B vaccines have some thimerasol in them.
> 
> Hope you keep feeling better! Tdap is an important vaccine to get. We've had some moms give their babies pertussis. Yikes!


Vickie, you and I seem to have a lot of the same reactions to stuff. DPT, thimerisol, tetanus, etc.. Small world.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 4, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Vickie, you and I seem to have a lot of the same reactions to stuff. DPT, thimerisol, tetanus, etc.. Small world.



I know, it's weird, isn't it? And it's all really unusual stuff, too.


----------

